# Penélope Cruz & Javier Bardem – Baby ist da!



## Mandalorianer (26 Jan. 2011)

*Penélope Cruz & Javier Bardem – Baby ist da!​*

Das Hollywood-Traumpaar Penélope Cruz und Javier Bardem hat Nachwuchs bekommen, das berichtet die spanische Presse. Bis jetzt gab es noch kein offizielles Statement.

Die frischgebackenen Eltern wollten bis jetzt auch noch nicht verraten, ob es ein Junge oder Mädchen ist. Laut Gerüchten ist es ein Junge. Ihr Baby erblickte im Promi-Krankenhaus Cedars Sinai Hospital in Los Angeles das Licht der Welt.

Penélope bestätigte ihre Schwangerschaft während der Dreharbeiten zu „Fluch der Karibik 4“. Aus diesem Grund sprang ihre Schwester sogar als Körper-Double ein . Das „Oscar-Paar” ist seit 2009 verheiratet. 
*
Endlich zu dritt! Das erfolgreiche Oscar-Paar 
Penélope Cruz und Javier Bardem ist zum Elternpaar geworden.*

*
Glückwunsch 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

